# Down River, Partner Steel & Engel Coolers !



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Down River Equipment is very excited to announce that we are now stocking Partner Steel Stoves and the Johnny Partner Toilet system. Check them out on our website or come in and see them for yourself!

Also, Engel Coolers are back in stock! For those of you who are not familiar with Engel Coolers here is a link to an ice retention test performed by Practical Sailor. These coolers tend to sell out quickly. So, call and reserve yours today or come on in and pick one up!

See y'all soon,

- The Down River Crew


----------



## A1 Wildwater (Dec 8, 2011)

Good choice DRE. Partner Steel makes the best equipment in the business!


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

How about a little "welcome to the family" sale? I promise I'd get a stove and a second Engel! 

P.S. Thanks for all of your help last fall when I was in your store. Great staff!

-Zack


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Zack - 

We haven't put anything together yet. But, I would imagine that both Partner Steel and Engel will be on sale, for at least 10% off, during the Spring Swap and Sale (March 23rd - 25th).

- Matt


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Matt-


That would be amazing! I won't hold you to it though!


-Zack


----------

